
London event details how super-rich can buy EU citizenship - aramanto
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/nov/16/london-ballroom-hosts-showcase-event-for-golden-passports
======
aramanto
"Cyprus, which asks for an investment of at least €2m, gave citizenship to Jho
Low, the fugitive Malaysian businessman at the centre of the 1MDB sovereign
wealth fund scandal." ... "Cyprus has made about €6bn issuing about 4,000
passports since the scheme was introduced in 2013."

